

4 Reasons that LivingSocial's Amazon Gift Card Group Deal was so Successful - fezzl
http://blog.zuupy.com/4-reasons-that-livingsocials-amazon-gift-card

======
siglesias
0) It's bloody free money.

------
citricsquid
uh... these are _not_ giftcards they can't be used as gifts, they're non-
transferable so point 2 is wrong too. As the person above (or maybe below)
said, it's free money, it doesn't need _any_ analysis. You give away $20 for
$10 on a site people want to use, they will buy it.

------
mdonahoe
I wonder how many people bought more than one. LivingSocial's validation was
easily thwarted, making it possible to refer yourself and get close to a
3-to-1 discount. Slickdeals.net was all over it

